# 240g feeding video



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

feeding video

please right click and save for easy viewing.

enjoy!


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Thats insane. Im adding it to my porn folder. Ministry, nice.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

wow!


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

Very cool







, but it was hard to see on my side. Maybe turn on the light or get another light?

Anyways, what kinda fish is all in this 240?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

liked the music as well


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

sweet Jesus







wow i loved that video, awesome fish dude.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Damn....great video







Those aro's are some real bad asses









Thnx for sharing


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

thanks guys









DC_Cichlid, the tank is stocked with:
3 black arowana
2 silver arowana
2 clown knives
4 indo dats
3 wide bar dats
2 thin bar dats
3 silver dats
3 C. temensis
1 C. monoculus
2 koi
1 UI silver dollar
2 red hook silver dollars
1 male frontosa 7 bar
2 female zaire frontosa


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

Very cool collection


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Those fish dont f*ck around when it comes to eating :laugh:


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

I'm speechless mfg:


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

holly sh*t wow


----------



## weidjd (Feb 13, 2005)

They jump out ever or you got lid on it? The aros sure know when to eat.


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

thanks!
the temensis never miss a meal. they have great eyesight and can burst from a dead stop to the food at eye blinking speed :nod:



weidjd said:


> They jump out ever or you got lid on it? The aros sure know when to eat.
> [snapback]995851[/snapback]​


I have lids and about 6 pounds of weight sitting on each lid. 3 pounds was not enough as my largest silver arowana managed to bust through one day and find the floor.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

boy u sure like datnoids


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

sweet video man, thanks for sharing


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> boy u sure like datnoids
> [snapback]996145[/snapback]​


if it all works out that 240g will be all dats.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

amazing. wow. speechless.


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

thats awsome. I like ur tank, it is big. Your arowannas are huge they are cool.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

great vid! lots of big fish eating - i like!!!!!


----------

